# Replacement elbow for RO/DI



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

Received an order from BRS today part of which was a 5 stage RO/DI unit. Upon opening the unit i noticed that one side was bent, behind the pressure gauge. Short story I need a replacement 90 degree elbow, 1 side a male thread the other accepts a water tube. I'm not sure if its a part I can find locally in home hardware or rona. Anybody know? I'm hoping I can get the remaining piece out of the canister holder. My tools are at work so I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

That is a john guest unit you want. 
Here in Surrey Home Depot carries those.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

or i would phone JL aquatics they have alot of little parts like that


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Easy to get or at Rona or HomeDepot. You can even replace that with a brass compression fitting for around $5.

Should be easy to take the broken part out as well. Jam a flat slot screw driver in there and it should come out.


----------

